# trend micro vs mcafee vs norton



## chondo

i'm about to buy a new laptop, and i need to choose one of these:
- trend micro internet security
- mcafee security center
- norton internet security

please note that all of them include antivirus, firewall, etc...
which one would you choose and why? thank you


----------



## Bob Jeffery

its kinda your oppinion. They almost all have cons and pros. To tell you the truth im using avast! home free edition b/c im not paying for antivirus. I dont like mcafee or norton... check this out.....http://www.pcworld.com/article/124475-1/article.html


----------



## sho95

For me trend micro internet security is all I use and tell friend to buy.  Its EZ to use and depending on the one you buy it even scans your cell.  It does not slow down your pc and can turn it off in one click.  If you do buy it get it from newegg they sell the 3 pack for less or same prices as a single that way you can add it to 3 pc's or have a fried split the price.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832286010


----------



## soccerdude

Personally I would say none.  If you have the option get Eset Smart Security which is from the makers for Nod 32 I would get that one.  If you do not, then I would either choose Norton or Trend Micro.


----------



## GameMaster

soccerdude said:


> Personally I would say none.  If you have the option get Eset Smart Security which is from the makers for Nod 32 I would get that one.  If you do not, then I would either choose Norton or Trend Micro.



Yeah, true, if you can choose, pay additional money for ESET pack it's great, in fact the best.
But if you can't choose or don't want to pay additional money, choose Norton.


----------



## Vizy

get AVG free for Free, and doont get norton...its a resource hog and it doesnt find anything


----------



## INTELCRAZY

McAfee and Norton, good for telling the news media what's out but, doesn't do jack-crap about it with their software...

Trend Micro FTW!


----------



## Crypto

I use none.  I installed deepfreeze.  It's not for everyone, but freezing a fresh install of windows and apps is great.


----------



## KRH

yes vizy93 is right. AVG free is simply fine. why pay when u can get it free.

Try this: 1. anti-virus: AVG Free

             2. Firewall: Zone Alarm

             3. Internet security: Ad-aware, Spybot S&D, SpywareBlaster

Complete Package...have fun


----------

